# Nominating Criteria for the OTBS



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2009)

This Post is for information on the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, the requirements for membership and the current list of members.

When everything is going right when smoking, your smoke should be light with a bit of a bluish gray tint to it-not heavy and rolling. This is referred to as the "Thin Blue Smoke"-the Zen of smoking if you will.

The "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" was created to honor those members that have helped others in the pursuit of the Art by sharing their knowledge. In the past, candidates for OTBS could be nominated by the SMF membership. With the change to the new platform, we (the Admins) felt that a change was also due for the OTBS selection process.  

_Nominations for OTBS status will no longer be made by the general SMF Membership. _The Moderators will make their recommendation(s) to the Administrators; the candidates qualifications will be reviewed and the decision will then be made to award the OTBS status. 

The general membership however may make OTBS recommendations to any of the Moderators of SMF.   This change is being done to remove the perception of the OTBS of being or becoming a 'Good Ol' Boys/Girls' club. The candidate that you recommend must still meet the following criteria:
 

The Candidate should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months.
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.


----------

